

How Apple minimizes its corporate tax burden - lis
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/04/29/how-apple-minimizes-its-corporate-tax-burden/

======
tokenadult
Previous discussion of this issue on HN, in a very active thread with many
comments, based on another news source:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3903694>

(By the way, HN Search was a fail in finding this article, so I found it by
looking for recent active threads.)

------
nextparadigms
I love how they're spinning it into a positive: "minimizing corporate burden"
vs "cheating everyone else who is a full taxpayer to the US Government". You
could argue both sides, I guess. It's just interesting to see it happen.

~~~
Zr40
I may or may not agree with what they're doing, but the current tax rules make
it possible to do so. You can't really blame a company for playing by the
rules.

